# My Truck...



## 02DURAMAX (Dec 27, 2006)

Put the Deflector on the 9' Pro Plus and an 3 Bar on the spreader. Also works as R/L Turn signal and third brake light...since the one on the truck get covered with the spreader.


The truck has no ballast in it..and only drops about 1"!!wesportwesport

Not bad for an 875lb plow hanging on the front!!

Drops less than some fords i've seen....:laughing::laughing:


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

I dont see much....but i can imagine it...and it looks glorious. :waving:


----------



## 02DURAMAX (Dec 27, 2006)

tls22;883121 said:


> I dont see much....but i can imagine it...and it looks glorious. :waving:


LOL sorry...need to resize

be up in a bit guys!


----------



## 02DURAMAX (Dec 27, 2006)

Ok here they go..

Deflector...










Truck drop..


----------



## 02DURAMAX (Dec 27, 2006)

New Spreader...


----------



## 02DURAMAX (Dec 27, 2006)

Also a few of the Led's I Installed on the truck...

I'll post a video as soon as youtube is up and working..


----------



## 02DURAMAX (Dec 27, 2006)

And the rear..


----------



## plow3232 (Sep 21, 2009)

very nice, are you the only one plowing or your other truck too? are you doing commercial and residential?


----------



## ultimate plow (Jul 2, 2002)

Looks good bud. But I think my f-250 with icon coils sits a bit higher xysport haha no your truck looks great


----------



## Brant'sLawnCare (Jun 29, 2007)

Looks real good! Looks like you finally got all your truck stuff figured out. I was talking to you on Lawnsite when that crash happened (I am Lawnnut101). I haven't talked to you for a while since then. How are things going? Looks like you got a really nice truck there to replace your other one!


----------



## 02DURAMAX (Dec 27, 2006)

plow3232;883142 said:


> very nice, are you the only one plowing or your other truck too? are you doing commercial and residential?


Thanks!

Both trucks

All commercial


----------



## 02DURAMAX (Dec 27, 2006)

ultimate plow;883143 said:


> Looks good bud. But I think my f-250 with icon coils sits a bit higher xysport haha no your truck looks great


Thanks!

Theres a few than sit low for fords!

Your truck looks great!!

Love the snowex you have on it!!!


----------



## SuperdutyShane (Mar 6, 2009)

Does the 9ft plow go on your 4500 listed in the sig?
You have to put the 8ft on there so you can get the truck in the garage


----------



## 02DURAMAX (Dec 27, 2006)

Brant'sLawnCare;883146 said:


> Looks real good! Looks like you finally got all your truck stuff figured out. I was talking to you on Lawnsite when that crash happened (I am Lawnnut101). I haven't talked to you for a while since then. How are things going? Looks like you got a really nice truck there to replace your other one!


Thanks man!

Yes, I finaly found a truck i liked to replace it!!

Good luck this season!!


----------



## 02DURAMAX (Dec 27, 2006)

SuperdutyShane;883168 said:


> Does the 9ft plow go on your 4500 listed in the sig?
> You have to put the 8ft on there so you can get the truck in the garage


Yes, The 9' goes the the C4500.

The 8' won't even fit in the garage!!:crying:

have to angle it all the way and even then its a pain to get it in!

I wish I could JUST the truck in the garage!!!:realmad:


----------



## 02DURAMAX (Dec 27, 2006)




----------



## 02DURAMAX (Dec 27, 2006)




----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Truck looks good!


----------



## THE-BOSS-PLOWS (Feb 20, 2009)

Nice Truck Finally not a FORD ussmileyflagussmileyflagussmileyflag:


----------



## 02DURAMAX (Dec 27, 2006)

Philbilly2;883234 said:


> Truck looks good!


Thanks!!


THE-BOSS-PLOWS;883246 said:


> Nice Truck Finally not a FORD


No fords Here!!!

Only the best!!!!


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

Looks real good.....the gmc is a plowing beast. Are those orange ext on your cutting edge curb guards? If so do you like them?


----------



## LUCKY 7 (Dec 9, 2008)

I know this is off topic but, I had to chuckle. Look at the house across the street- looks like it leans pretty bad!:laughing: BTW- Nice rig!


----------



## nicksplowing (Oct 5, 2005)

thats alot of plow on the front  looks great


----------



## EGLC (Nov 8, 2007)

what did you do to the front end? the lights look great btw


----------



## KL&M Snow Div. (Jan 2, 2009)

Looks good, that Line-X makes it look that much better.


----------



## WilliamOak (Feb 11, 2008)

Looks nice Man! Are you running the 8' on this truck though? 
Still not enough to make me buy a gm.... lol jk.


----------



## 2005_Sierra (Aug 7, 2009)

can we get some more pictures of this truck? and what have you done to the front end to only drop 1 inch with a 9 foot plow on it?


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

Very nice set up. Good luck with it this winter.


----------



## dreamer (Dec 6, 2008)

I would love to hear that thing. Want to see how load that is with the stacks!!!


----------



## shott8283 (Feb 17, 2008)

i like all the lights.. very cool.. always great to see someone with a little more then the 2" strobe beacon mounted in the bed of the truck...

although i have to say is as a first responder. around these parts,, its WAY illegal to run wig wags on unfiltered headlights like your running.

just giving you a heads up in case its the same around you. wouldnt want to see you get pinched over something like that

how much $$ do you have tied up in that truck with just warning lights ??


----------



## MileHigh (Nov 6, 2007)

your truck rocks...


----------



## plow3232 (Sep 21, 2009)

If you don't mind asking who's business is it yours or your dads, who also drive's the 4500 chevy, sorry if you don't want to go into details


----------



## 02DURAMAX (Dec 27, 2006)

EGLC;883444 said:


> what did you do to the front end? the lights look great btw


All it has Is timbrens and 4 turns on the T-bars


KL&M Snow Div.;883596 said:


> Looks good, that Line-X makes it look that much better.


Thanks!


WilliamOak;883630 said:


> Looks nice Man! Are you running the 8' on this truck though?
> Still not enough to make me buy a gm.... lol jk.


Yes, I runs the 8' on the truck. But sometimes I run the 9' if i go out with one truck for clean ups.


----------



## 02DURAMAX (Dec 27, 2006)

2005_Sierra;883648 said:


> can we get some more pictures of this truck? and what have you done to the front end to only drop 1 inch with a 9 foot plow on it?


I'll get moe pics for you later today. All the truck has is Timbrens and T-bars turned 4 times..

What kind of pictures would yo like to see?


----------



## 02DURAMAX (Dec 27, 2006)

mercer_me;883662 said:


> Very nice set up. Good luck with it this winter.


Thnaks!!!

Have a great season!

Hope we get atleast a salting tonight!:yow!:



dreamer;883942 said:


> I would love to hear that thing. Want to see how load that is with the stacks!!!


I have a video of it I'll post later for you guys!



shott8283;883968 said:


> i like all the lights.. very cool.. always great to see someone with a little more then the 2" strobe beacon mounted in the bed of the truck...
> 
> although i have to say is as a first responder. around these parts,, its WAY illegal to run wig wags on unfiltered headlights like your running.
> 
> ...


Thnaks man!!!

The fornt looks like wig wags but there Whelen Vertex set at quad fash each side cant really tell in the video..But I had the same on my older truck and never had problems with cops..At times I would forget to turn them off and they would be reflecting off the squad car...

The total for lights including the light bar and 12 LEDs is around 1K. Not bad if you think about the cost of a good fullsize high quality light bar. $1500+ and this way I have light all around the truck and not just the center of it.



plow3232;884566 said:


> If you don't mind asking who's business is it yours or your dads, who also drive's the 4500 chevy, sorry if you don't want to go into details


I'm the owner and my dad started working with me when I got the C4500 in November '08.

It's a long story about the company name.ussmileyflag


----------



## 02DURAMAX (Dec 27, 2006)

BladeScape;884229 said:


> your truck rocks...


Thanks bro!!!!

Have a great season!!!


----------



## 2005_Sierra (Aug 7, 2009)

02DURAMAX;884662 said:


> I'll get moe pics for you later today. All the truck has is Timbrens and T-bars turned 4 times..
> 
> What kind of pictures would yo like to see?


nothing in particular, i just love seeing good looking trucks


----------



## EGLC (Nov 8, 2007)

when the plow is raised are you sitting on your timbrens??


----------



## Turf Commando (Dec 16, 2007)

That's the first chevy I think that actually looks nice OMG...! I said it ....


----------



## WilliamOak (Feb 11, 2008)

Turf Commando;885053 said:


> That's the only gmc I think that actually looks nice OMG...! I said it ....


there, fixed it for you!
lol


----------



## GLSS22 (Dec 31, 2007)

Great looking truck, love the strobes. Did you do the install yourself? Lets hope we start getting some snow soon!


----------



## 02DURAMAX (Dec 27, 2006)

Knockah22;885661 said:


> Great looking truck, love the strobes. Did you do the install yourself? Lets hope we start getting some snow soon!


Thanks!

Yes, I installed them.

I hate this weather!!!!:realmad:


----------



## Eyesell (Nov 7, 2003)

I don't think this Ford drops more than 3/4" of an inch, and this plow might be a bit heavier than yours :laughing: :laughing:

You can see my GM in the back ground ( 2500 HD ) , that has the torsion bars cranked up to support an 8'2 V and all it does is eat tires now :crying:

I gotta say it dosen't hold a candle to the Ford as far as support goes, all GM appeared to do is make their frame bigger to lay claim to a "HD" but in reality the Ford straight axle is much better.

Just my .02 cents worth


----------



## Fatality (Jul 14, 2009)

Just want to say I love your truck.


----------



## 02DURAMAX (Dec 27, 2006)

Eyesell;886380 said:


> I don't think this Ford drops more than 3/4" of an inch, and this plow might be a bit heavier than yours :laughing: :laughing:
> 
> You can see my GM in the back ground ( 2500 HD ) , that has the torsion bars cranked up to support an 8'2 V and all it does is eat tires now :crying:
> 
> ...


I say it drops a bit more...

just look at the difference on you red shock boot.....:laughing:


----------



## 02DURAMAX (Dec 27, 2006)

Got a video of it at night...enjoy!!!


----------



## 02DURAMAX (Dec 27, 2006)

Also one of my C4500.


----------



## 02DURAMAX (Dec 27, 2006)

Ouick one of the stacks and sound..not the best tho..


----------



## TLB (Jan 19, 2007)

Nice looking truck !


----------



## plow3232 (Sep 21, 2009)

Is that your shop in the back? Did you salt in the morning? we got like 1/2 of inch


----------



## 02DURAMAX (Dec 27, 2006)

plow3232;888280 said:


> Is that your shop in the back? Did you salt in the morning? we got like 1/2 of inch


Its my uncles, He rents me there.

Yes we salted in the morning!payuppayup


----------



## cleansweep007 (Oct 21, 2008)

Great setup of the lights. The ultramount plows are the best !


----------



## 02DURAMAX (Dec 27, 2006)

cleansweep007;889474 said:


> Great setup of the lights. The ultramount plows are the best !


Thanks!

Yes, Western UltraMounts are the best!!


----------



## J&R Landscaping (Dec 25, 2005)

Nice pics and videos!


----------



## 98GMCSIERRA (Nov 16, 2009)

02 DURAMAX, What kind of lights are those bar LEDs that are on your backrack and spreader? and do all of them work as stop,tail and turn or just the one on the spreader. I like the idea of putting them on the backrack, and I might just have to borrow your idea


----------



## Dondo (Dec 8, 2009)

Thats a nice rig. The lights on the salter and the headlights good sweet. Good luck this winter!


----------



## Eyesell (Nov 7, 2003)

Can't believe you only have a tailgate spreader on that 4500, any plans on upgrading ??


----------



## WilliamOak (Feb 11, 2008)

02, What curb guards do you have on both of your plows and where did you happen to get them?


----------



## 02DURAMAX (Dec 27, 2006)

98GMCSIERRA;898767 said:


> 02 DURAMAX, What kind of lights are those bar LEDs that are on your backrack and spreader? and do all of them work as stop,tail and turn or just the one on the spreader. I like the idea of putting them on the backrack, and I might just have to borrow your idea


They are 15" Trailer light bars and yes all of them work as S/T/T.. I love them!


----------



## 02DURAMAX (Dec 27, 2006)

Eyesell;898976 said:


> Can't believe you only have a tailgate spreader on that 4500, any plans on upgrading ??


I may don't know yet.

I Run bag most of the time so that why it has that salter.


----------



## 02DURAMAX (Dec 27, 2006)

WilliamOak;898984 said:


> 02, What curb guards do you have on both of your plows and where did you happen to get them?


I got them at Advantage trailers.

there awesome!!


----------



## J&R Landscaping (Dec 25, 2005)

Are those the Recon Projector headlights you've got on the 2500hd? How do you like them? I'm thinking about grabing a set for my dodge.


----------



## AIMscapes (Jul 29, 2009)

Nice truck. Those stacks look familiar.................. I think when I sold them to you they were chrome.


----------



## WilliamOak (Feb 11, 2008)

02DURAMAX;901871 said:


> I got them at Advantage trailers.
> 
> there awesome!!


Nice. Do your pro plus's have 5/8 cutting edge bolts or 1/2" and what did they run you? I'm lookin to pick up a set and only really cost effective ones I could find were teh Xtendors. But I would much rather buy from a local company!


----------



## 02DURAMAX (Dec 27, 2006)

WilliamOak;902779 said:


> Nice. Do your pro plus's have 5/8 cutting edge bolts or 1/2" and what did they run you? I'm lookin to pick up a set and only really cost effective ones I could find were teh Xtendors. But I would much rather buy from a local company!


The pro plus have a 1/2" thick cutting edge with 5/8" bolts.

My Curb gards you see are from winter equipment company.xysport

But these wont fit your plow because you dont have the 3-3-12 punch pattern. so you would have to get the Xenders.


----------



## 02DURAMAX (Dec 27, 2006)

AIMscapes;902752 said:


> Nice truck. Those stacks look familiar.................. I think when I sold them to you they were chrome.


Hey man nice to see you on here!

The stacks are awesome!!!


----------



## AIMscapes (Jul 29, 2009)

I'm glad that you like them. I never had them on in the winter, so I never got to see them on the truck with the plow. Its good that you've got some work............. I bid a ton of stuff for myself and didn't get one contract. I just signed a contract today with a local company so I can't wait to do some pushing. It's not the money that I was making in the suburbs, but it is good enough. Good luck to you this winter. Nice looking truck! I really like the strobes. I am still sporting the single strobe on the cab for now.


----------



## WilliamOak (Feb 11, 2008)

02DURAMAX;902916 said:


> The pro plus have a 1/2" thick cutting edge with 5/8" bolts.
> 
> My Curb gards you see are from winter equipment company.xysport
> 
> But these wont fit your plow because you dont have the 3-3-12 punch pattern. so you would have to get the Xenders.


lol Thats what I meant, I'm 1/2" edge and 1/2" bolts and my bolt pattern definitely is diffent. I actually called winter equipment company and they said the only option for me were teh Xtenders. Guess it makes sense that they were right lol.


----------



## 02DURAMAX (Dec 27, 2006)

WilliamOak;903451 said:


> lol Thats what I meant, I'm 1/2" edge and 1/2" bolts and my bolt pattern definitely is diffent. I actually called winter equipment company and they said the only option for me were teh Xtenders. Guess it makes sense that they were right lol.


The Xtender is great tho!

I had it on my pro plow and It was Very good!!!

Well worth the money!!


----------



## 02DURAMAX (Dec 27, 2006)

AIMscapes;903270 said:


> I'm glad that you like them. I never had them on in the winter, so I never got to see them on the truck with the plow. Its good that you've got some work............. I bid a ton of stuff for myself and didn't get one contract. I just signed a contract today with a local company so I can't wait to do some pushing. It's not the money that I was making in the suburbs, but it is good enough. Good luck to you this winter. Nice looking truck! I really like the strobes. I am still sporting the single strobe on the cab for now.


Thanks!!

I didnt plan on running them in the winter..but I just hate how it looks now with out the stacks!


----------



## F-SERIES BEAST (Dec 12, 2009)

Hey 02duramax, i'm a ford guy, but i will give credit where credit is due.. you have a great setup there!


----------



## AIMscapes (Jul 29, 2009)

F-SERIES BEAST;904939 said:


> Hey 02duramax, i'm a ford guy, but i will give credit where credit is due.. you have a great setup there!


You're damn right he has a great setup. When he came out to my shop last winter, I was extremely impressed with his truck. IIRC he has air ride all the way around. I think it looks stout with the stacks on it. I guarantee you that truck pushes as good as it looks.


----------



## bossman22 (Dec 8, 2009)

02 duramax your my idle with your sweet trucks. Why didnt you go with a 10' on the 4500 though thats what im looking at doing with mine just looking for some thoughts. Thanks


----------



## ATouchofGrass (Jan 15, 2008)

Looks good man, any good videos of the truck plowin?


----------



## 02DURAMAX (Dec 27, 2006)

F-SERIES BEAST;904939 said:


> Hey 02duramax, i'm a ford guy, but i will give credit where credit is due.. you have a great setup there!


Thanks!!!!


----------



## 02DURAMAX (Dec 27, 2006)

AIMscapes;905002 said:


> You're damn right he has a great setup. When he came out to my shop last winter, I was extremely impressed with his truck. IIRC he has air ride all the way around. I think it looks stout with the stacks on it. I guarantee you that truck pushes as good as it looks.


Thanks!

Yes the truck is all air ride!

Goodluck this winter!

Post some pics up of your truck!


----------



## 02DURAMAX (Dec 27, 2006)

bossman22;905147 said:


> 02 duramax your my idle with your sweet trucks. Why didnt you go with a 10' on the 4500 though thats what im looking at doing with mine just looking for some thoughts. Thanks


The only reason I didnt go with a 10' is because you cant get the Ultra mount with a ten footer:angry:

So unless you want a unimount your stuck with a 9'


----------



## 02DURAMAX (Dec 27, 2006)

ATouchofGrass;905161 said:


> Looks good man, any good videos of the truck plowin?


I'll try and get a video of it plowig next time we go out.


----------



## bossman22 (Dec 8, 2009)

02DURAMAX;905273 said:


> The only reason I didnt go with a 10' is because you cant get the Ultra mount with a ten footer:angry:
> 
> So unless you want a unimount your stuck with a 9'


I got ya so your loyal to the Ultra mount would you mind telling me some of the advantages of the boss straight? Is it good at backdragging?


----------



## 02DURAMAX (Dec 27, 2006)

bossman22;905817 said:


> I got ya so your loyal to the Ultra mount would you mind telling me some of the advantages of the boss straight? Is it good at backdragging?


The UniMount is just just a PITA.

As far as back draging with a boss I couldnt tell you. All I have ever used is western.

But mine seems do do a good job at it. I dont really backdrag though. I do all commercial.


----------



## bossman22 (Dec 8, 2009)

Gotcha thanks!


----------



## 02DURAMAX (Dec 27, 2006)

bossman22;906482 said:


> Gotcha thanks!


NP!!!!!!!!

Got a buch of pic I will be posting later today!!!!:yow!:


----------



## 02DURAMAX (Dec 27, 2006)

Few pics I have...


----------



## 02DURAMAX (Dec 27, 2006)

12/4/09............


----------



## 02DURAMAX (Dec 27, 2006)

Truck pics.......


----------



## 02DURAMAX (Dec 27, 2006)

C4500 After Polishing the rims for the winter!


----------



## 02DURAMAX (Dec 27, 2006)

The first one is from teh day it was like 2F and the lots looked like Ice rinks!

Then After that storm of how the truck looked


----------



## 02DURAMAX (Dec 27, 2006)

Last ones form today in the morning...


----------



## 02DURAMAX (Dec 27, 2006)

Last one..

the last pictures are from the entrance of the moving company that I could not go up even with the truck in 4WD and Fully loaded with salt, I would just slide sideways. Reason being that this is a *NO SALT *Account:realmad:

Then I have a few videos of the truck plowing..once I get them on youtube I will post them up!


----------



## CJsSnowplowing (Nov 16, 2009)

02DURAMAX;883141 said:


> And the rear..


What is the Make & model of the camera. I like it it puts the date & time on the pictures.


----------



## 02DURAMAX (Dec 27, 2006)

CJsSnowplowing;916185 said:


> What is the Make & model of the camera. I like it it puts the date & time on the pictures.


Casio Exilim EX-S12


----------



## CJsSnowplowing (Nov 16, 2009)

*Thank You*



02DURAMAX;916535 said:


> Casio Exilim EX-S12


Thank You for getting back with me on that info


----------



## cpsnowremoval (Oct 28, 2009)

looks like the 4500s dump box needs some touch up. thats about as much snow we seen in wisconsin saturday morning


----------



## 02DURAMAX (Dec 27, 2006)

cpsnowremoval;916712 said:


> looks like the 4500s dump box needs some touch up. thats about as much snow we seen in wisconsin saturday morning


Yes it does!

I was planing on fixing it but now Im leaning more to just buy a new SS dump box..


----------



## WilliamOak (Feb 11, 2008)

Alright LAST ? i swear lol, are the headlights on your truck the smoked "projector" lights? I'm digging through ebay now just b/c I cant imagine spending the $500 for the recon's and would like to swap out my stock ones.


----------



## plow3232 (Sep 21, 2009)

*nice pics*

Do you buy bulk salt? I think I see a pallet of bags


----------



## Lux Lawn (Jan 5, 2004)

Nice looking truck.

With all those lights people will see you a mile a away.


----------



## 02DURAMAX (Dec 27, 2006)

WilliamOak;917526 said:


> Alright LAST ? i swear lol, are the headlights on your truck the smoked "projector" lights? I'm digging through ebay now just b/c I cant imagine spending the $500 for the recon's and would like to swap out my stock ones.


I bought them off Ebay.

They are black housing HID Projectors.

Buy them off ebay Dont buy any of that recon Crap!


----------



## 02DURAMAX (Dec 27, 2006)

plow3232;917762 said:


> Do you buy bulk salt? I think I see a pallet of bags


I run both But the dump is mostly Bulk. I just has the 2 skids on it all the time for traction and when I run out I load from there.


----------



## 02DURAMAX (Dec 27, 2006)

Lux Lawn;917766 said:


> Nice looking truck.
> 
> With all those lights people will see you a mile a away.


Funny you say that cause a another plower stop by at one of my accounts to ask about them..Said he could see me from a mile away...


----------



## riverwalkland (Dec 26, 2007)

Sure he didn't see the rust on the bed of the 4500 from a mile away haha j/k but sure does make it hard to notice the nice wheels


----------



## 02DURAMAX (Dec 27, 2006)

riverwalkland;918330 said:


> Sure he didn't see the rust on the bed of the 4500 from a mile away haha j/k but sure does make it hard to notice the nice wheels


Was talking about my Sierra not the C4500....


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

Looks real good man....my gmc had no problem pushing the 15-20 we got here and the duratracs are the best snow tire i have ever had


----------



## WilliamOak (Feb 11, 2008)

Ever get those videos up? lol I'm bored and tim posting on here brought it back up to the top;


----------



## ProLawn Outdoor (Dec 15, 2008)

Nice pics 02 Duramax,
Honestly, that is my favorite D-max I have seen. Love it!!! Pics looks good, I like the dump truck too! Good luck this season, I hope you guys get some good snow this winter, thankfully, here in MN it we have a decent amount.


----------



## GMCHD plower (Nov 27, 2009)

So do you have another driver for the 4500 or do you just switch back and forth?


----------



## 02DURAMAX (Dec 27, 2006)

GMCHD plower;922587 said:


> So do you have another driver for the 4500 or do you just switch back and forth?


My Father Drives the C4500.


----------



## 02DURAMAX (Dec 27, 2006)

WilliamOak;921430 said:


> Ever get those videos up? lol I'm bored and tim posting on here brought it back up to the top;


I have a ****load to post just lazy...LOL


ProLawn Outdoor;922064 said:


> Nice pics 02 Duramax,
> Honestly, that is my favorite D-max I have seen. Love it!!! Pics looks good, I like the dump truck too! Good luck this season, I hope you guys get some good snow this winter, thankfully, here in MN it we have a decent amount.


Thanks!

Have a great season!


----------



## 02DURAMAX (Dec 27, 2006)

A few from teh 10" storm!!!!


----------



## 02DURAMAX (Dec 27, 2006)

A few from the 10" storm!!!!


----------



## 02DURAMAX (Dec 27, 2006)

Lots of snow~


----------



## 02DURAMAX (Dec 27, 2006)

C4500............


----------



## 02DURAMAX (Dec 27, 2006)

.........................


----------



## 02DURAMAX (Dec 27, 2006)

Clean up!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 02DURAMAX (Dec 27, 2006)

Done!..........


----------



## 02DURAMAX (Dec 27, 2006)

Ice storm on 12/24/09


----------



## 02DURAMAX (Dec 27, 2006)

...............................


----------



## 02DURAMAX (Dec 27, 2006)

..............................


----------



## 02DURAMAX (Dec 27, 2006)

Well thats good for the Night!

I'll post the rest later today.

Also this is my 1000th post!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SuperdutyShane (Mar 6, 2009)

Happy 1000th!


----------



## Stik208 (Oct 19, 2004)

SuperdutyShane;941974 said:


> Happy 1000th!


+1

The tailgate salter on the 4500 looks ridiculous, it made me LOL.


----------



## TGM (Feb 26, 2007)

i'm not usually a fan on the black theme (prefer chrome), but i really like the way you set the duramax up. any engine mods?


----------



## the new boss 92 (Nov 29, 2008)

damn thats a nice truck, is that the 9 footer on there? any complaints on the truck im looking at a couple right now, how does it push in that kind of snow?


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

Nice pics...man both those trucks look great. That 10 inches of powder look like a fun push.


----------



## 02DURAMAX (Dec 27, 2006)

Stik208;942144 said:


> +1
> 
> The tailgate salter on the 4500 looks ridiculous, it made me LOL.


Thats all it has since bag salt was the only salt we used. But now Im switching to bulk.


----------



## 02DURAMAX (Dec 27, 2006)

TGM;942244 said:


> i'm not usually a fan on the black theme (prefer chrome), but i really like the way you set the duramax up. any engine mods?


Thanks,

Has a few things..Tune is Banks 6 Gun.


----------



## 02DURAMAX (Dec 27, 2006)

tls22;942322 said:


> Nice pics...man both those trucks look great. That 10 inches of powder look like a fun push.


Thanks!

It was! I wish we could get another one!


----------



## 02DURAMAX (Dec 27, 2006)

the new boss 92;942309 said:


> damn thats a nice truck, is that the 9 footer on there? any complaints on the truck im looking at a couple right now, how does it push in that kind of snow?


The 9' is on the C4500 and the 2500HD has the 8'..But the 2500HD has No problems when I use the 9'er!


----------



## the new boss 92 (Nov 29, 2008)

02DURAMAX;943438 said:


> The 9' is on the C4500 and the 2500HD has the 8'..But the 2500HD has No problems when I use the 9'er!


it didnt look like the 9 footer but i could have swarn that you had a 9er on there before. now it all make sence.


----------



## exmark (Apr 24, 2007)

Any new pics of that dmax


----------



## sven_502 (Nov 1, 2008)

Eyesell;886380 said:


> I don't think this Ford drops more than 3/4" of an inch, and this plow might be a bit heavier than yours :laughing: :laughing:
> 
> You can see my GM in the back ground ( 2500 HD ) , that has the torsion bars cranked up to support an 8'2 V and all it does is eat tires now :crying:
> 
> ...


Since it was brought to the top I thought I'd point out that this guy has a gas truck, so add 400lbs to his for an even comparison.


----------



## 02DURAMAX (Dec 27, 2006)

exmark;1075310 said:


> Any new pics of that dmax


I'll post up some Pics of the new SnowEx 8500's!!!!

Also some of the new truck!...3500 DURAMAX/Allison!!wesport


----------



## exmark (Apr 24, 2007)

02DURAMAX;1076237 said:


> I'll post up some Pics of the new SnowEx 8500's!!!!
> 
> Also some of the new truck!...3500 DURAMAX/Allison!!wesport


Alright man sounds good cant wait to see them. I love that GMC.


----------



## the new boss 92 (Nov 29, 2008)

im hoping the 3500 looks like his gmc, i see it a couple times a year and i like it more and more every time i see it!!!!!!!!!


----------



## exmark (Apr 24, 2007)

the new boss 92;1076423 said:


> im hoping the 3500 looks like his gmc, i see it a couple times a year and i like it more and more every time i see it!!!!!!!!!


 Yeah he definitely has some kick ass trucks. haha


----------



## the new boss 92 (Nov 29, 2008)

exmark;1076436 said:


> Yeah he definitely has some kick ass trucks. haha


i have seen his gmc from about 100ft and pictures are nothing you gotta see it up close! i wann see his new truck!


----------



## WilliamOak (Feb 11, 2008)

I've seen it up close and I think its the ungliest truck on earth! I'd rather drive a toyota ;P


----------



## 02DURAMAX (Dec 27, 2006)

WilliamOak;1076468 said:


> I've seen it up close and I think its the ungliest truck on earth! I'd rather drive a toyota ;P


Lmao...Get with the Times....:laughing:

You need a ridgeline!!!


----------



## 02DURAMAX (Dec 27, 2006)

the new boss 92;1076447 said:


> i have seen his gmc from about 100ft and pictures are nothing you gotta see it up close! i wann see his new truck!


I'll try and post a few pics of it later today...Its all stock for now...


----------



## 02DURAMAX (Dec 27, 2006)

exmark;1076382 said:


> Alright man sounds good cant wait to see them. I love that GMC.





exmark;1076436 said:


> Yeah he definitely has some kick ass trucks. haha


Thanks!!!!!


----------



## exmark (Apr 24, 2007)

02DURAMAX;1076474 said:


> Thanks!!!!!


 Your welcome. Can't wait for the pics.


----------



## GMCHD plower (Nov 27, 2009)

QUOTE=exmark;1076519]Your welcome. Can't wait for the pics.[/QUOTE]

I agree! I think we're all waiting haha


----------



## J&R Landscaping (Dec 25, 2005)

Bump it back up!! Waiting on them pics!!


----------



## exmark (Apr 24, 2007)

exmark;1076519 said:


> Your welcome. Can't wait for the pics.


Guess no updates


----------



## Pinky Demon (Jan 6, 2010)

02DURAMAX;883119 said:


> Put the Deflector on the 9' Pro Plus and an 3 Bar on the spreader. Also works as R/L Turn signal and third brake light...since the one on the truck get covered with the spreader.
> 
> *The truck has no ballast in it..and only drops about 1"!!wesportwesport
> 
> ...


Nice truck, but your high if you think a IFS will ever be able to carry more weight than an SFA will. There is a reason GM redesigns their trucks at 4500.


----------



## the new boss 92 (Nov 29, 2008)

any truck cn carry as much weight as the owner wants it to!!!! its just how long he wants the truck to stuck around!!!!!


----------



## WilliamOak (Feb 11, 2008)

Oh man the IFS debate! Lol
I think he hasn't posted updated pics is b/c he's embarrassed to have pics of that POS on the Internet where everyone can see them lmao.




Jk


----------



## 02DURAMAX (Dec 27, 2006)

Pinky Demon;1082094 said:


> Nice truck, but your high if you think a IFS will ever be able to carry more weight than an SFA will. There is a reason GM redesigns their trucks at 4500.


Walk buddy...your pointless comments are a waste of time.


----------



## 02DURAMAX (Dec 27, 2006)

Ill post pictures later today!!! I found my camera!!!!


----------



## the new boss 92 (Nov 29, 2008)

i have been waitng for new pictures of all the trucks!!!


----------



## 02DURAMAX (Dec 27, 2006)

I'll post some in a few min..


----------



## 02DURAMAX (Dec 27, 2006)

*2006 3500 DURAMAX/ALLISON *wesport


----------



## 02DURAMAX (Dec 27, 2006)

SnowEx 8500


----------



## GMCHD plower (Nov 27, 2009)

VERY NICE!! New DD or just a work truck?


----------



## 02DURAMAX (Dec 27, 2006)

GMCHD plower;1082789 said:


> VERY NICE!! New DD or just a work truck?


Thanks,

Both.


----------



## patlalandebutt (Nov 1, 2008)

why would you buy a che.... should have bought a for... JUST KIDDING 

looking good! cant wait to see the plow on it!


----------



## GMCHD plower (Nov 27, 2009)

Just wondering, why no bulk spreader in the 4500 instead of the 2500HD? Because the HD is easier to move around I'm guessing??


----------



## Pinky Demon (Jan 6, 2010)

02DURAMAX;1082463 said:


> Walk buddy...your pointless comments are a waste of time.


Your right. Why argue with idiots? Nice truck though, but a Suspension 101 class would do you a world of good.


----------



## WilliamOak (Feb 11, 2008)

Pinky Demon;1082938 said:


> Your right. Why argue with idiots? Nice truck though, but a Suspension 101 class would do you a world of good.


Says the guy who won't hang more than a 8' blade on his sfa. Whatever floats your boat I suppose.


----------



## Pinky Demon (Jan 6, 2010)

WilliamOak;1082980 said:


> Says the guy who won't hang more than a 8' blade on his sfa. Whatever floats your boat I suppose.


WTF are you talking about? I'm running an 852 lb. plow.


----------



## WilliamOak (Feb 11, 2008)

Well then my apologies, I assumed by your manor in the other thread being that you frowned so much on an 8'6" on a 3/4 ton truck..


----------



## Pinky Demon (Jan 6, 2010)

WilliamOak;1083039 said:


> Well then my apologies, I assumed by your manor in the other thread being that you frowned so much on an 8'6" on a 3/4 ton truck..


No, I frown upon it being on a truck that was never recommended to have a plow on it in the first place, and upon placing it on the truck, will definitely put it over the FGAWR. You can do whatever you want, but I don't like running trucks over legal limits. Just me and MHO.


----------



## EGLC (Nov 8, 2007)

post a fleet picture man!!


----------



## the new boss 92 (Nov 29, 2008)

nice truck, whens are ou lettering it up and going to put a bunch of fancy lights and what nots on it like the gmc?


----------



## 02DURAMAX (Dec 27, 2006)

Pinky Demon;1083022 said:


> WTF are you talking about? I'm running an 852 lb. plow.


Seriously?!?!?!?


----------



## 02DURAMAX (Dec 27, 2006)

the new boss 92;1083097 said:


> nice truck, whens are ou lettering it up and going to put a bunch of fancy lights and what nots on it like the gmc?


It will be set up just like the GMC.


----------



## 02DURAMAX (Dec 27, 2006)

GMCHD plower;1082907 said:


> Just wondering, why no bulk spreader in the 4500 instead of the 2500HD? Because the HD is easier to move around I'm guessing??


I may get a tail gate spreader for the 4500. I what the V box's on the 2500/3500 So I dont have to make a trip to the shop for the 4500 on salt runs only.payup


----------



## 02DURAMAX (Dec 27, 2006)

EGLC;1083082 said:


> post a fleet picture man!!


I will, Later on when I have them all set up and ready to go!!


----------



## 02DURAMAX (Dec 27, 2006)

Pinky Demon;1082938 said:


> Your right. Why argue with idiots? Nice truck though, but a Suspension 101 class would do you a world of good.


Did you pass or fail on your ford?!?!


----------



## jtslawncare (Nov 29, 2008)

I'm hoping my 2500hd dirty max ends up lookin half as good as yours..can wait to see the new project finished.. till then ill be droolin over your 2500 lol


----------



## pjnlandscape (Oct 10, 2010)

Hey 02duramax how did you mount your lightbar on your backrack? that does not look like a regular backrack light mount. it looks lower which is the look i want but cant find a way to make happen.


----------



## 02DURAMAX (Dec 27, 2006)

*Update...........*

.....................

The plow is also on!!!!!!!!payuppayup


----------



## wolfmobile8 (Oct 18, 2009)

nice truck 02DURAMAX


----------



## Brandon29 (Jan 17, 2010)

I really like the Line X frame!


----------



## PTSolutions (Dec 8, 2007)

very nice! how come you didnt do the front flare on the dually like your other HD?

im taking my 350 to line x all the rocker panels in the spring, already spent enough money this year.


----------



## 02DURAMAX (Dec 27, 2006)

wolfmobile8;1115836 said:


> nice truck 02DURAMAX


Thanks!


Frandon29;1116029 said:


> I really like the Line X frame!


Thanks you!!


ProTouchGrounds;1116094 said:


> very nice! how come you didnt do the front flare on the dually like your other HD?
> 
> im taking my 350 to line x all the rocker panels in the spring, already spent enough money this year.


Duallys dont have fenders on the rear...I think it looks better like this!


----------



## Eyesell (Nov 7, 2003)

It looks great when it's fresh and new but give it a year and it will be dull and impossible to rub out.

This is what happened to my 05 SD...

Am no longer putting the liner anywhere other than where it's intended to go, the under carriage.


----------



## PTSolutions (Dec 8, 2007)

you can get it with an additive that stays shiny.


----------



## exmark (Apr 24, 2007)

Looks great man. What kind of exhaust are you running. No stacks for this truck?


----------



## WilliamOak (Feb 11, 2008)

Is that a new plow I see laying on the ground?!?!


----------



## CJsSnowplowing (Nov 16, 2009)

All nice trucks


----------



## 02DURAMAX (Dec 27, 2006)

Eyesell;1117209 said:


> It looks great when it's fresh and new but give it a year and it will be dull and impossible to rub out.
> 
> This is what happened to my 05 SD...
> 
> Am no longer putting the liner anywhere other than where it's intended to go, the under carriage.


Its not Rhino!!

On my 04 I just hose it off and its shiny!!

Line-X Xtra!!!


----------



## 02DURAMAX (Dec 27, 2006)

exmark;1117427 said:


> Looks great man. What kind of exhaust are you running. No stacks for this truck?


5" Straight Piped!!!!



WilliamOak;1117432 said:


> Is that a new plow I see laying on the ground?!?!


Maybe...



CJsSnowplowing;1117637 said:


> All nice trucks


Thank you!!


----------



## 02DURAMAX (Dec 27, 2006)

WilliamOak;1117432 said:


> Is that a new plow I see laying on the ground?!?!


..........


----------



## exmark (Apr 24, 2007)

Looks good. What are all the plans for this truck?


----------



## 02DURAMAX (Dec 27, 2006)

This weekend I'll post some up of my 04 and 06 with the SnowEx 8500's!!!!!!!!!:yow!:


----------



## 02DURAMAX (Dec 27, 2006)

exmark;1117883 said:


> Looks good. What are all the plans for this truck?


It will be Identical to the 04. after the snow season its getting new rubber and some 19.5!!


----------



## GMCHD plower (Nov 27, 2009)

8500?!? Or did you mean 4500?


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

Your trucks always look sharp....that 9ft is going to push alot of snow....Nice job on the install


----------



## 02DURAMAX (Dec 27, 2006)

GMCHD plower;1117889 said:


> 8500?!? Or did you mean 4500?


SnowEx 8500's!!


----------



## 02DURAMAX (Dec 27, 2006)

tls22;1117891 said:


> Your trucks always look sharp....that 9ft is going to push alot of snow....Nice job on the install


Thanks!! Saved myself $500 Installing the plow myself!!


----------



## GMCHD plower (Nov 27, 2009)

Ohh sorry whoops missed that hahaha! Any chance you have a picture of your switch set-up in the 04?


----------



## 02DURAMAX (Dec 27, 2006)

GMCHD plower;1117895 said:


> Ohh sorry whoops missed that hahaha! Any chance you have a picture of your switch set-up in the 04?


Not on hand, but I'll take one and post it up.


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

02DURAMAX;1117894 said:


> Thanks!! Saved myself $500 Installing the plow myself!!


Yeah i hear that...what im conteplating now.....4700 or 5200


----------



## GMCHD plower (Nov 27, 2009)

Ok thanks man!


----------



## 02DURAMAX (Dec 27, 2006)

tls22;1117899 said:


> Yeah i hear that...what im conteplating now.....4700 or 5200


Fisher plow?


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

02DURAMAX;1117908 said:


> Fisher plow?


yes sur...xv


----------



## 02DURAMAX (Dec 27, 2006)

tls22;1117912 said:


> yes sur...xv


Install it yourself!!!! Very simple to wire up...If you need help just let me know. took me 1hr.

Building the plow is what takes long!!


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

02DURAMAX;1117918 said:


> Install it yourself!!!! Very simple to wire up...If you need help just let me know. took me 1hr.
> 
> Building the plow is what takes long!!


Im def leaning that way....70 percent on it....if it was sept instead of late november i would be 100...thanks for offering help


----------



## gravelyguy (Oct 17, 2008)

You have some awesome stuff!

What does Line X charge you to do the frame etc.? Are they spraying the entire frame and inside the body panels?

What did they do to prep it before spraying it?

Sorry if you mentioned it, I was busy looking at the pics


----------



## 02DURAMAX (Dec 27, 2006)

tls22;1117922 said:


> Im def leaning that way....70 percent on it....if it was sept instead of late november i would be 100...thanks for offering help


I did it all outside also! its getting cold!


----------



## 02DURAMAX (Dec 27, 2006)

gravelyguy;1117925 said:


> You have some awesome stuff!
> 
> What does Line X charge you to do the frame etc.? Are they spraying the entire frame and inside the body panels?
> 
> ...


Thanks!

I get a good price form the the owner at line-x. This is my third truck he has done and I bring him alot of trucks!

Perp = Alot of sanding and cleaning off with acetone.


----------



## WilliamOak (Feb 11, 2008)

02DURAMAX;1117918 said:


> Install it yourself!!!! Very simple to wire up...If you need help just let me know. took me 1hr.
> 
> Building the plow is what takes long!!


Wanna do mine? lol the plow is already built payup


----------



## 02DURAMAX (Dec 27, 2006)

WilliamOak;1118023 said:


> Wanna do mine? lol the plow is already built payup


When you get a plow!!!


----------



## M&M Services (Jul 10, 2006)

nice looking trucks, that dually is a clean unit and you can't beat a western plow! Good luck this winter


----------



## 02DURAMAX (Dec 27, 2006)

M&M Services;1118158 said:


> nice looking trucks, that dually is a clean unit and you can't beat a western plow! Good luck this winter


Thanks mike!!

You find a controller?


----------



## MikeRi24 (Dec 21, 2007)

who makes those projector lights and marker lights on your GMC? I am thinking about getting something like that for my Chevy, but I don't want to go the eBay special route. trucks look great!


----------



## GMCHD plower (Nov 27, 2009)

Hey Dura, how do you like your pro-flo 2? I might pick-up the fisher version.


----------



## EGLC (Nov 8, 2007)

tls22;1117922 said:


> Im def leaning that way....70 percent on it....if it was sept instead of late november i would be 100...thanks for offering help


Tim, I did the 01 and 03 this year myself and was really surprised how simple it was, easily saved $1200.


----------



## 02DURAMAX (Dec 27, 2006)

Awesome Tail gate Spreaders!!!


----------



## 02DURAMAX (Dec 27, 2006)

I have some action shots ill post later today.


----------



## the new boss 92 (Nov 29, 2008)

MikeRi24;1118528 said:


> who makes those projector lights and marker lights on your GMC? I am thinking about getting something like that for my Chevy, but I don't want to go the eBay special route. trucks look great!


i know that the projector lights come stock in the gmc suvs, i dont know why buy if you look at like the denil's going down the road you will notice it alot more, but he did say after reading and looking at all 11 pages that he bought them off ebay.

nice looking trucks by the way i like the exhause and the linexing on the new dully btw.


----------



## WilliamOak (Feb 11, 2008)

Paint the exhaust on the dually black.... Lol


----------



## the new boss 92 (Nov 29, 2008)

i was kind of thinking the same thing, or getting a nice flat black tip?


----------



## WilliamOak (Feb 11, 2008)

Waste of stainless though. Might as well have bought aluminized then!


----------



## the new boss 92 (Nov 29, 2008)

oops didnt catch it was stainless!


----------



## 02DURAMAX (Dec 27, 2006)

WilliamOak;1145312 said:


> Paint the exhaust on the dually black.... Lol





WilliamOak;1145436 said:


> Waste of stainless though. Might as well have bought aluminized then!


I was going to paint it...but decided to run it this winter and in the spring paint it....:laughing:


----------



## 02DURAMAX (Dec 27, 2006)

.............


----------



## 02DURAMAX (Dec 27, 2006)

...................


----------



## 02DURAMAX (Dec 27, 2006)

Loaded plowing...


----------



## GMCHD plower (Nov 27, 2009)

VERY NICE PIC'S!!! The new truck/spreaders look great!!


----------



## wolfmobile8 (Oct 18, 2009)

nice trucks the dually looks good


----------



## CGM Inc. (Dec 15, 2008)

nice trucks!


----------



## 02DURAMAX (Dec 27, 2006)

gmchd plower;1149250 said:


> very nice pic's!!! The new truck/spreaders look great!!





wolfmobile8;1149384 said:


> nice trucks the dually looks good





cedar grounds;1149422 said:


> nice trucks!


Thanks!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 02DURAMAX (Dec 27, 2006)

*Update.*

Bump this up ...Got a few videos!

Added a skid this year, and changed the fron grill lights on the GMC... also got a nother 3500 D/A...I'll get some action shots and videos if we ever get snow....:realmad:


----------



## exmark (Apr 24, 2007)

Nice videos. Now only if we could get some snow.


----------



## wolfmobile8 (Oct 18, 2009)

You have nasty Dmax's. Keep the pics and vids comming and have a good season. Thumbs Up


----------



## H&HPropertyMait (Oct 17, 2011)

how you like those 8500s?


----------



## 02DURAMAX (Dec 27, 2006)

exmark;1405293 said:


> Nice videos. Now only if we could get some snow.


Only been out 6 times this year


wolfmobile8;1405507 said:


> You have nasty Dmax's. Keep the pics and vids comming and have a good season. Thumbs Up


Thanks!


H&HPropertyMait;1405527 said:


> how you like those 8500s?


I love them. Well worth the money!


----------



## Eyesell (Nov 7, 2003)

I just checked, it's 52 here in SE Michigan today, no snow planned for this year.


----------



## plowingkid35 (Nov 16, 2010)

Im a ford guy tried and true, but i LOVE the look of your duramax! they all look crazy good!!


----------



## GMCHD plower (Nov 27, 2009)

Suprised you don't run MVP's...


----------



## 02DURAMAX (Dec 27, 2006)

plowingkid35;1405770 said:


> Im a ford guy tried and true, but i LOVE the look of your duramax! they all look crazy good!!


 Thanks you sir!!!



GMCHD plower;1405800 said:


> Suprised you don't run MVP's...


I've looking into them... I rather have a wideout.


----------



## ATouchofGrass (Jan 15, 2008)

Trust me, once you go V you won't ever go back


----------



## FuturePilot4u (Jun 4, 2010)

fine looking truck sir!!~!!


----------



## the new boss 92 (Nov 29, 2008)

i seen your 2500, and 3500 dully yesterday strolling through bartlet right by the jewel and school. they look even better in person then the photos!


----------

